# Need for Speed on Blu-ray/DVD/Digital HD August 5th, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

OWN THE YEAR’S ULTIMATE THRILL RIDE!



NEED FOR SPEED



Bring Home the Real Action on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, Digital HD,

DVD and On-Demand August 5, 2014



Tricked Out With Never-Before-Seen Bonus Features, Including Audio Commentary, Outtakes, Deleted Scenes, Making-Of Featurettes, and More!



BURBANK, Calif. May 16, 2014 — This summer, own the year’s ultimate thrill ride when Need for Speed races home on Blu-ray Combo Pack, Digital HD, DVD and On-Demand August 5th, 2014, from Buena Vista Home Entertainment. Based on the best-selling video game series, this action-packed movie drives non-stop excitement into your home in various home entertainment models, each tricked out with never-before-seen bonus features you won’t want to miss!



Buckle up with star Aaron Paul (“Breaking Bad”), Dominic Cooper, Imogen Poots, Scott Mescudi (aka Kid Cudi), Dakota Johnson and Michael Keaton in this high-speed tale about an underground driver (Paul) who sets off on a race for revenge against the wealthy ex-NASCAR driver (Cooper) who framed him for a crime he didn’t commit. Delivering real speed, real danger and real action, this turbo-charged thriller explodes on screen on Blu-ray and Digital HD with spectacular high definition picture and sound!



Then, experience first-hand what it took to make this breakthrough action hit with a series of revealing featurettes. First, go behind the wheel for an up-close look at what it took to capture the movie’s intense car stunts on camera with “Capturing Speed: Making An Authentic Car Movie”; next, meet the Gilbert family, four generations of professional stuntmen, who turned the Mustang hero car’s astonishing “grasshopper” jump over four lanes of traffic into a family affair in “Ties that Bind”; then, experience the Need For Speed traveling road show as the movie films from one end of the country to the other in “The Circus is in Town”; finally, discover how the movie’s stunning soundscape helps put the audience in the driver’s seat by recording “car bys,” accelerations, donuts, skids—and the "gnarly" signature sound of the hero Mustang - in “The Sound Of Need For Speed.”



Additional must-own bonus features on Blu-ray include an audio commentary with director Scott Waugh and Aaron Paul; Monarch & Maverick outtakes featuring stars Michael Keaton and Scott Mescudi cutting loose; 4 deleted scenes with introductions by director Scott Waugh; trailers, and more!



Need for Speed was directed by Scott Waugh (Act of Valor) and stars Aaron Paul (“Breaking Bad,” Mission Impossible 3), Dominic Cooper (Captain America: The First Avenger, The Devil’s Double), Imogen Poots (Fright Night, That Awkward Moment), Scott Mescudi aka Kid Cudi (upcoming Entourage: The Movie, “How to Make it in America”) Dakota Johnson (upcoming 50 Shades of Grey, The Social Network) and Michael Keaton (Batman, Toy Story 3). 



Bring home the real speed, real danger, and real excitement of Need for Speed in the following formats with bonus features as listed:


Bonus Materials Overview for These Products:

Digital HD & SD*

Blu-ray Combo Pack (BD + Digital Copy)



Includes:

· Capturing Speed: Making An Authentic Car Movie

· Ties That Bind

· The Circus Is In Town

· Feature Audio Commentary with Director Scott Waugh and Aaron Paul**

· Monarch & Maverick Outtakes with Introduction by Director Scott Waugh

· 4 Deleted Scenes with Introductions by Director Scott Waugh

· The Sound Of Need For Speed

· “B-Camera” - Crash Compilation with introduction by Director Scott Waugh (Easter Egg)

· Need For Speed™ Rivals Trailer



*Digital bonus offerings will vary per retailer

**Audio commentary not available for digital



Bonus Materials for This Product:

1-Disc DVD

Includes:

· Capturing Speed: Making An Authentic Car Movie

· Need For Speed™ Rivals Trailer



Disc Specifications:

Street Date:  August 5, 2014 (Direct Prebook: 06/10; Distributor Prebook: 06/24)



Feature Run Time: Approximately 130 minutes



Rating: “PG-13” in U.S., CE: PG and CF Rating: G

Additional Bonus Features Not Rated



Aspect Ratio: Blu-ray Feature Film = 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1



Audio: Blu-ray Feature Film = 7.1 DTS HDMA

DVD Feature Film = 5.1 Dolby



Languages/Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, French-Canadian, English DVS/English, Latin Spanish, French-Canadian (Applies To Film Content Only)


----------

